# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Romance Sentences In English

## The Gentle Man

I miss you!
افتقدك 

I miss the beautiful eyes that I can sail through forever. I miss the smile that send me to 
heaven. 
افتقد العينين الجميلتين و التي أبحر فيهما إلى مالا نهاية. افتقد الابتسامة التي ترسلني إلى السماء (نشوة)1 

I miss the mouth that says the loveliest words. I miss the hair that every woman is envious of. 
افتقد الثغر الذي يهمس بأعذب الكلمات.و افتقد الشعر الذي غارت منه النساء 

I miss the touch that comforts me in times of despair. I miss every part of a second I 
spent with you. 
افتقد الملمس الذي يواسيني في أوقات اليأس. وافتقد كل جزء من الثانية قضيته معك 

I miss the laugh that I rejoice at. I miss the tears that call on me to wash! 
افتقد الضحكة التي ابتهج بها. افتقد الدموع التي تناديني كي امسحها 

I miss the smell! Oh, that pleasant odor. I miss you far and even more when you are near. 
I miss the letters that you wrote. 
افتقد العبق. آه ذلك العطر الندي.افتقدك وأنت بعيدة و أكثر حينما تكونين قريبة . وافتقد الرسائل التي كتبت 

I miss that words you repeat. I miss the first time when you said you loved me. I miss 
the times when I had to apologize for being unkind to you. 
افتقد الكلمات التي ترددين. افتقد أول مرة قلت لي فيها انك تحبينني.افتقد الأوقات التي كان علي فيها أن اعتذر لك لكوني لم أكن لطيفا معك 

I miss the times when you forgive me. I miss the colors that you like because I don't 
see them anymore. 
افتقد الأوقات التي كنت تسامحينني فيها. وافتقد الألوان التي تحبين لأني ما عدت قادرا على رؤيتها بعد الآن 

I miss the place where we sat and talked till dawn. I miss your name so much. I repeat 
it to myself everyday!! I miss the dreams that we dreamt of. I miss the hopes that we hoped 
together. 
افتقد المكان الذي كنا نجلس فيه و نتحدث حتى بزوغ الفجر. افتقد اسمك كثيرا. أكرره على نفسي مرارا كل يوم.افتقد الأحلام التي حلمنا بها معا. افتقد الآمال التي عقدناها سويا 

I miss the wishes you made for me. I miss the gifts you gave me! I miss the kindness that 
no one else can show!! I miss the happiness you can bring! I miss the heart that was so 
big that it can love the whole world. 
افتقد الأمنيات التي تمنيتها لي! افتقد الهدايا التي أعطيتني! افتقد الطيبة التي ما أظهرها احد غيرك قط.افتقد السعادة التي تجلبين!أفتقد القلب الذي يكبر ليشمل العالم بأسرة بالحب 

I miss the sweet voice that heals my wounds. I miss everything about you! 
افتقد أحلى صوت يلملم جراحي.افتقد كل شي عنك 



Now that you are dead, I don't know if could go on! I don't know if I could live or die!! 
هاأنت ميتة الآن, لا اعلم إذا كنت قادرا على المضي قدما!! ما عدت اعلم إذا كان بإمكاني الحياة أو الموت!!1 


I cried over you for so long that I blinded myself!! Alas!!!!! Could you be back! I guess 
not! 
لقد بكيتك طويلا حتى عميت ! واحسرتاه .هلا عدت ؟ لا أظن ذلك ممكنا 

Days passes me by and they seem like ages! I don't feel anymore! I can't hear anymore!! 
تمر الأيام علي وكأنها عصور! لم اعد قادرا على الشعور بعد الآن! لا أستطيع السمع بعد لآن! 
I can't smell anymore! Life has no taste!! Darkness prevails! But what keeps me holding 
myself together is only one thing: YOU DIED LOVING ME
لا أستطيع ان أشم بعد الآن! لم يعد للحياة مذاق! عم الظلام ! لكن الشئ الوحيد الذي يبقيني متماسكا هو انك مت محبة لي

----------


## ajluni top

[align=center]very romantic sentences 
i like all of them

thank u brother[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

thank u

----------


## M7MD

ROMANTIC WORDS 

MERCI

----------


## The Gentle Man

thnks

----------


## روان

thank u

----------


## nashaat22

thanks

----------


## nashaat22

good

----------


## The Gentle Man

thnks rawan and nashaat

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
very nice
 :Icon31:

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]thank you 
its so nice 
 :SnipeR (62):  :Smile:  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## غير مسجل

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## بياض الثلج

> Now that you are dead, I don't know if could go on! I don't know if I could live or die!!


ooooo.that's is sad and bad voice
but thanks amillion gentle :SnipeR (81):

----------


## The Gentle Man

it's true 

thnx snow white

----------

